# Unique opportunity



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

A unique opportunity for dog folks in the Fort Worth/Dallas area, on Sat. May 25 K9Pro Sports will have one of the most accomplished working and sport dog trainers in the world today judging the K9PS trial in Burleson Tx. Sgt. Thomas Ravn, trainer, Danish Royal Air Force, and K9PS European director wil also assist with training problems. If you've done it it ain't bragging so followingf is a very short list of Sgt. Ravns' accomplishments with just one of his dogs his partner Devil GSD, He has also finished in the top three in Mondio Ring at the Mal world championships

• 1999 Danish Ob Champ for GSD 100 out of 100
• 1999 SchH 1 Club Champ 271 out of 300
• 1999 Cert 1 Danish Air Force Patrol dog 154 out of 160
• 2000 Cert 2 Danish Air Force Patrol dog 210 out of 220
• 2000 Cert Swiss Army Patrol dog
• 2000 15 at World Championship Swiss Open 2000, 279 out of 300 
• 2000 Ipo 1 Club Champ 279 out of 300 
• 2001 Cert 2 Danish Air Force Patrol dog 205 out of 220 
• 2001 Danish Military Champ 289 out of 300 
• 2002 Cert 2 Danish Air Force Patrol dog 209 out of 220
• 2002 Ipo 2 Club Champ 289 out of 300
• 2002 6 st. Danish Military 260 out of 300
• 2003 deployed
• 2003 Cert 2 Danish Air Force Patrol dog 197 out of 220
• 2004 Cert K9 Pro Sport Patrol Div
• 2004 Danish Military Champ 295 out of 300
• 2004 17 at World Championship Swiss Open 2004, 279 out of 300
• 2004 Cert 2 Danish Air Force Patrol dog 214 out of 220
• 2004 4. at K9 Pro Sport World Championship
• 2005 Cert K9 Pro Sport Excellent, Patrol Div


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nothing from Mr Cappel for over two years and his first post is an advert for one of his K9 Pro Sports events. Wow I am so surprised 
Just one clarification Thomas Ravn placed in the top three (2nd place) at the 2007 Mondio Ring Championship at Level I not level III and with Unick not Devil if I remember correctly.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

*PDV*

Butch, what exactly was the PDV? The Protection Dog Validation Test?
Never found out any info about it at all..all I remember is that it was billed as, no suits or sleeves.

ever do another one? any videos of the first one?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: PDV*



Joby Becker said:


> Butch, what exactly was the PDV? The Protection Dog Validation Test?
> Never found out any info about it at all..all I remember is that it was billed as, no suits or sleeves.


Muzzel?


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

It was a home invasion, with a real life carjacking at a stop sign, and a burglar hidden inside a home as you arrive back. 

No I have not done another one, but I have done several home invasions for people to proof their dogs. 

Yes there is video but I use it in teaching and the internet is so full of experts there is no need for learning, so I don't post videos. 

And no we did not use a muzzle.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Butch Cappel said:


> And no we did not use a muzzle.


De-fanging?


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

DANG it, de-fanging, why didn't I think of that!!!


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Butch Cappel said:


> It was a home invasion, with a real life carjacking at a stop sign, and a burglar hidden inside a home as you arrive back.
> 
> No I have not done another one, but I have done several home invasions for people to proof their dogs.
> 
> ...


 
No suits, no sleeves, no muzzle?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Brian McQuain said:


> No suits, no sleeves, no muzzle?


good luck Brian....must be a super secret...


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Ray Allen catalogs?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Brian McQuain said:


> Ray Allen catalogs?


I dont recommend that one, phone books are better...


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> I dont recommend that one, phone books are better...


 
Good times


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I dont recommend that one, phone books are better...


I hear the decoys wrap their arms in empty beer cans supplied by Butch?


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Good talk Butch. Lets do it again in a year or two.


----------

